# Canon 7D stuck on/off switch.



## trummar (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I am new here on the forum but I have been following the rumors and the forum since long ago. When did it start?  

But I have a problem with my 7D. And the on off powerbutton is stuck in on after I something got in under it after being in my backpack. 

Is this something I can try to fix myself or is it every repairattempt only for cameratechnicians? 

I often travel to NYC and will BH or Adorama fix things on the same day? 

Thanks

Viggo


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep, there was a perfectly good reason why Canon mounted the on/off switch on the rear vertical plane of the body, until highly opinionated reviewers / commentators forced them to change :

I'm afraid I can't offer any constructive advice, but if it feels real stuck and ( reasonably ) gentle knocking and tapping the body whilst holding up side down / vertical etc doesn't loosen the obstruction it sounds like a dismantle job


----------

